# What do you think about this: sling + crib = hammock?



## JessieBird (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm intrigued by this:

http://www.minimonkeyaustralia.com.a...ps/263/19/270/

If the link doesn't work, it's a sling manufacturer - MiniMonkey - that demonstrates their sling attached through the opposing sides of a crib so that it hangs down and makes a hammock. The sling is the same as typical ring slings except that instead of closing around two rings, it closes with a big plastic clip so that you can open and close it easily.

Do you think this idea is safe? I'm thinking of the fall hazard and the smother risk. Any other issues I'm missing?


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)




----------



## Asparagus78 (Aug 14, 2009)

That cannot be a good idea.


----------



## illumini (Dec 2, 2006)

Slightly OT: I did this with my wraps. I supervised the entire time he was in it. Was (Is) that not a good idea?


----------



## dmpmercury (Mar 31, 2008)

I did that. It wasn't that high up and if he fell he wouldn't of gotten hurt. I did it for about a month then made a happy hammock style spring mounted hammock. Wraps are breathable and there aren't really any SIDs deaths from hammocks.

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...y/IMG_6997.jpg

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...y/IMG_6998.jpg


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

Looks fine to me.


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

I'd be concerned with possible strangulation, but if you were in the room with them the whole time I would be fine with it. I wouldn't be comfortable with them in it over night or in another room. I am a little uptight, lol but it looks like something babies would really enjoy, especially as a newborn when they want to be cozy.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Maybe I'm just not picturing the right age child in it. Neither of my children would have been put down as newborns (nor did I want to). By the time I would have considered it, they would have been rolling around.

How old of children are being put in there?


----------



## Asparagus78 (Aug 14, 2009)

OK, so out of curiosity I tried it last night with one of my slings... and my DS2 LOVED it!!!! He's rolling around now so he definitely could get out or get tangled up, so I did not leave him alone, but he was sad to come out. I take back my comment, and I'll go hide now...


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asparagus78* 
OK, so out of curiosity I tried it last night with one of my slings... and my DS2 LOVED it!!!! He's rolling around now so he definitely could get out or get tangled up, so I did not leave him alone, but he was sad to come out. I take back my comment, and I'll go hide now...









lol, your funny. At least your honest so you can come out of hiding.


----------



## JessieBird (Nov 21, 2008)

Hmmm...thanks for your thoughts! I came across that site when I was preg with DS because they were all over ebay at the time. I'd never seen the idea with a wrap or other type of home-made hammock though I now realize how easy it would be to make. At the time, I thought that all babies needed a lot of help getting to sleep and I was ready to spend a fortune on all sorts of gizmos like an Amby bed, etc, so when I saw that money-saving idea I filed it away for future reference. Turns out DS will sleep anywhere and I loved wearing him 24/7 more than I'd expected so no need for gizmos and we never tried a hammock. Now #2 is on the way and I want to be prepared for a fussier infant (I can't get so lucky twice!) so was wondering if I could keep this idea in mind as something he/she might enjoy or whether it's just asking for trouble.

Sounds like concensus is that it's okay if supervised and dependent on the baby's age and ability to get out or get tangled, etc. I like the look of your wraps, illumini and dmpmercury, because they're not as deep nor do they have as much extra fabric bunched up as in the Minimonkey sling photos. I can really imagine how a baby might love this.


----------

